# Zahlenstrahl mit Word!



## Rapt0r1 (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi
ich soll von meiner mutter aus für meine schwester ne leitungskontrolle am computer schreiben mit nen zahlenstrahl
nur wie füge ich so nen zahlenstrahl ein?


----------



## dab2212 (8. Oktober 2004)

Rapt0r1 am 08.10.2004 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich soll von meiner mutter aus für meine schwester ne leitungskontrolle am computer schreiben mit nen zahlenstrahl
> nur wie füge ich so nen zahlenstrahl ein?




1.: Was ist eine Leitungskontrolle? Oder meinst Du Leistungskontrolle?
2.: Was soll gemessen werden?
3.: Zahlenstrahl? Also ein Diagramm, das nur aus der x-Achse besteht?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2004)

Rapt0r1 am 08.10.2004 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich soll von meiner mutter aus für meine schwester ne leitungskontrolle am computer schreiben mit nen zahlenstrahl
> nur wie füge ich so nen zahlenstrahl ein?


Ne Leitungskontrolle? :-o
Also fertig gibt es keinen Zahlenstrahl, da könntest du dir entweder was unter Word mit Linie, Textfeldern / Tabulatoren, etc. zusammenbasteln oder in einem Grafikprogramm was entwerfen.


----------



## Rapt0r1 (8. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 08.10.2004 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rapt0r1 am 08.10.2004 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anders geht das nicht?


----------



## dab2212 (8. Oktober 2004)

Rapt0r1 am 08.10.2004 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 08.10.2004 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch, mit Excel. Dort ein Diagramm entwerfen und hinterher in Word einfügen

Oder mit MS Works.


----------



## Rapt0r1 (8. Oktober 2004)

dab2212 am 08.10.2004 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Rapt0r1 am 08.10.2004 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un diwe geht das mit excel?
kannst das mal bitte erklären?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2004)

Rapt0r1 am 08.10.2004 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> anders geht das nicht?


Ohne Arbeit geht das nicht.
Allerdings habe ich z.B. über Google hier ein Programm gefunden zum Drucken von Zahlenstrahlen.
Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich.


----------



## Rapt0r1 (8. Oktober 2004)

also hab jetzt mit excel nen strahl in hunderterschritten
allerdings möchte ich das die 10ner schritte durch striche angezigt werden aber durch keine zahl
wie geht das?


----------

